# Charts on yahoo finance



## z106 (12 Dec 2007)

DOes anyone know if you can get weekly/monthly charts on yahoo finance as opposed to just daily reads?

I can't seem to spot how to do it if its available as an option.


----------



## demoivre (12 Dec 2007)

Definitely more than just daily charts available. For the Dow click on the chart in here, then just below the horizontal axis on which time is plotted in the new chart, click on the various time variable options available such as 1m ( one month ), 5m (5 month ), YTD ( year to date ) etc.


----------



## z106 (12 Dec 2007)

Sorry - i didn't explain my question very well.

WHat I meant was,can I look at charts by the week?

i.e.e where the most recent bar will be the OHCL of this wek - an the next most recent bar will be the OHLC of the previous weeks close.

As it stands,when u go back in time it goes back day by day.
I just wanna see it week by week.


----------

